
Yes, Microsoft will use a popup to push users off of Windows XP  - yiedyie
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2103495/yes-microsoft-will-use-a-popup-to-push-users-off-of-windows-xp.html
======
yaeger
Does Microsoft know just how quickly the average user closes a popup that they
didn't expect?

When you provide support for an average user and they want to demonstrate you
what problem they have, you almost have to wrestle the mouse away from them so
you can at least read the various messages that popup before that user is able
to close them.

------
Piskvorrr
I don't think that people who are EOL-ing their XP system are likely to
migrate to Windows $CurrentVersion (whatever it will be at the time:
7,8,8.1,9); least of all because a popup tells them so.

I see four major paths ahead, listed in decreasing probability:

\- 1. "meh, it works, just ignore it" \- very cheap, not very secure, and gets
you back to this decision after some time.

\- 2. "get a tablet/ipad/chromebook/whatever" \- reasonable for the user,
disastrous for MS: very few of these people will opt for a Windows mobile
device

\- 3. "get a new desktop/notebook with Windows" \- due to Win8's split
personality, this might quickly turn into option 2 above

\- 4. "get a modern OS designed for older computers" \- I like LXLE a lot, but
that will probably not be a statistically significant option - who knows that
this is even possible? Yeah, you, me, and who else ;)

Also, the cost comes into play: you need to pay for the major upgrade paths
(2+3) anyway, so why not get something cheaper and more portable, if the
migration is inevitable?

